# i have told my husband I want out of my mariage



## depressed va2 (May 19, 2011)

I am alone in the states with no family just my son and myself i have told my husband that I want out of our marriage and that either he goes to a hotel of I will he said he would not leave so I said I would he told me you cant not without any credit cards any advice


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What is your immigration status?

Regardless, look up women's shelters. 

Do you have ccs or did he take them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## depressed va2 (May 19, 2011)

he has just threaten at this point i really dont know what to do or where to go i am on a visa


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Definitely call a hotline for advice. A women's shelter can give you a place to stay and people to help you. If he is preventing you from having access to financial resources, he may be considered abusive of, or abandoning you. He cannot withhold $$ legally--but you may have to get a court order to gain access. Is your son a U.S. citizen? You will have a hard time taking him out of the country--basically it is impossible without his father's permission. On the other hand, if H doesn't want you to go and won't let son leave, H will be required to support you if you are not legal to work. You should try to speak with an immigration attorney. 

Separate from him while in the house--sleep on the floor of your son's room if you must. It's really better not to leave the house without some type of legal agreement in place, and that takes time. Get help filing whatever your state requires to begin the divorce process--it is often some type of temporary order making sure the children are taken care of and the finances are shared. It does not mean you would get the house and full custody, but you would get enough to live on if you cannot work, and he might have to pay you extra for child support if you have been a full time mom. 


Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Need more info on your visa and status. Did you come here on a fiance visa or already married or a work visa or did you marry on a work visa or visitor visa and marry and change status?
How long have you been married? Long enough for removal of conditions?
You have two or more problems. One is getting away from him and the other is your ability to stay in the US if that's what you want to do.

Is your son. USC?

Is there abuse? Any calls to the cops or documented evidence if there is abuse?

In the mean time, gather cash and stash what you can. But if you have a CC in your name, ignore the jerk and leave.

Is the house in his name alone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## depressed va2 (May 19, 2011)

thanks for your advice he is be extra nice to me as though nothing has happened I have no contacted anybody as yet I am a little afraid of him and what he could do. My son is not legally his he has not adopted him he is on a visa as well his threats in the past have been he will canel everything and have us deported


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What kind of visa? It matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## depressed va2 (May 19, 2011)

i came here on a dependant visa( his work visa) we married in hawaii we have been married since 2006 and changed my name i would like to stay in the statesas my son has basically been here since 8 yrs old , but have no support network here I have called the police once on a domestic fight but they could do nothing the house is in both our names as are all cc both our names as well


----------



## depressed va2 (May 19, 2011)

it is an R1 (dependant visa)


----------



## depressed va2 (May 19, 2011)

my son is not a USC


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

depressed va2 said:


> I am alone in the states with no family just my son and myself i have told my husband that I want out of our marriage *and that either he goes to a hotel *of I will he said he would not leave so I said I would he told me you cant not without any credit cards any advice


Who paid for the house?


----------

